# Fire stopped connecting to wifi!



## jerseyjezebel (Jul 30, 2009)

I've had my Kindle Fire since around Christmas and now all of a sudden it won't connect to the wifi anymore.  I'm not having a problem with the router.  I can access the internet on my computers in the house.  It keeps asking me for the password to the router and I keep typing it in but it doesn't connect.  I have tried rebooting the Fire.  That's where you hold down the power button 'til it goes off and then you turn it back on, right?  I haven't been able to find a solution to this anywhere.  Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jerseyjezebel--

Just to make sure that the Fire isn't having some kind of problem with your router, have you tried connecting to WiFi somewhere else? Starbucks, Barnes and Noble, McDonalds and probably your local library will have free WiFi that you can try to connect to. If that works, then the problem is probably the Fire talking to your router.

If it doesn't work, then the problem is with your Fire's WiFi connection, and probably it's time to call Kindle CS (Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here.)

If the problem proves to be your Fire connecting to your router, I would doublecheck that you are using the right password; try disconnecting and reconnecting another device to see if you've got the password right. (I do this test on my home network when I'm having problems even though I'm sure that I know the password I set up for my system. )

Let us know what you find out.

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

And even though everything else can connect to the router - i'd still suggest a power cycle on it. That way all devices are coming into it "fresh"!


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

jerseyjezebel said:


> I have tried rebooting the Fire. That's where you hold down the power button 'til it goes off and then you turn it back on, right? I haven't been able to find a solution to this anywhere. Thanks!


I would suggest holding down the off button considerably longer than "'til it goes off". I'd make that holding it down for at least 30 seconds.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Reboot the router.  For some odd reason my router tends lose the ability for things to connect to it periodically (usually after being visited by someone with a friggin MAC that I allow to connect). Anything already connected works just fine -- things not connected lose the ability to connect.  Power cycling the router fixes everything.

ETA: Power cycling just the Fire (or whatever device won't connect doesn't solve the issue.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jerseyjezebel, let us know how things are going and if anything has helped!

Betsy


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

My kindle fire is  doing the same thing with my router but no problem with my verizion hot spot.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

I've had that problem too. For me, rebooting the fire has never worked. Cutting the power to the router and then turning it back on usually fixes it, but sometimes not. The times it doesn't fix it, I just have to wait. Sometimes it comes back in a couple of hours and sometimes not til the next day. Very aggravating.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

Check to see if you're running the latest firmware on your router too.  We recently got a new one and it was behaving badly right out of the box, but the latest firmware from the manufacturer fixed it.


----------

